# Fireworks MX, gebogene Schrift, bitte bite bitte



## Bruderjones (25. Juni 2003)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich in Fireworks Mx einen Schriftzug in einem Halbkreis schreibe ????
Ich finde es einfach nicht uns ich brauche es verdammt dringend.

Gruß Jones 

würde mich übereine baldige Antwort freuen.


----------



## swampdragon (26. Juni 2003)

*Hab es gerade mal getestet..........*

also mache einen Kreis mit dem Quadrat/Kreiswerkzeug unter Vektoren.
Dann nimmst Du das Messer und schneidest den Kreis in 2 Hälften, die untere Hälfte kannst Du löschen.
Schreibe deinen Text. Wähle den Text aus und dann mit gedrückter shft-Taste auch den oberen Halbkreis. (Wichtig: beide Objkte müssen aktiv sein/ der Pfad wird dann in blau angezeigt)
Dann drückst Du einfach 

strg+shft+y

oder gehst in das Menü Text und wählst den Punkt /an Pfad ausrichten (attach to path).

Im übrigen kannst Du den Text jetzt auch noch mit dem Textwerkzeug umformatieren in Laufweite, font, Größe usw. (Ist ganz praktisch wenn mn das Ding noch ein bisschen ausrichten will/muss).
Ich hoffe das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Bruderjones (26. Juni 2003)

Super geil vielen dank, dass war je nur verständlich.

Vielen dank war sehr hilfreich:

Gruß Jones


----------

